# Kung sa bagay



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

Need some help here..

I often hear this expression and my wild guess is that it means something like, 'Come to think of it'..

For instance, is this a correct usage of 'Kung sa bagay'?

A: Looks like he doesn't like vegetables.
B: _Kung sa bagay_, I have never seen him eat vegetables.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Yes that would be a contextually appropriate translation of _kung sa bagay_ which can otherwise mean _anyway, actually, as a matter of fact, in truth, indeed, absolutely,_ etc.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK 

Can you please give me some examples when it's used in other meanings you gave in the above?


Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> Need some help here..
> 
> I often hear this expression and my wild guess is that it means something like, 'Come to think of it'..
> 
> For instance, is this a correct usage of 'Kung sa bagay'?
> 
> A: Looks like he doesn't like vegetables.
> B: (_Kung sa bagay) *[Indeed / Absolutely / Actually /As a matter of  fact / In truth]*_, I have never seen him eat vegetables.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## meetmeinnyc

So, is that basically the same as 'Sa totoo lang'?


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> So, is that basically the same as 'Sa totoo lang'?


 
No. _Sa totoo lang_ has a gossipy connotation.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Oh, ok. Thanks!


----------

